# Sigma Announces New Cine Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2016)

```
<strong>Amsterdam, The Netherlands — September 7, 2016</strong> – The SIGMA CORPORATION is pleased to announce that it will enter into the cinema lens market with the release of its SIGMA CINE LENSES, designed specifically for cinematography. In the world of digital film production, there is an increasing demand for higher resolution, and SIGMA’s new lineup of high-performance lenses is compatible with the latest, high-resolution digital cinema cameras. SIGMA has developed its own production system by establishing the required technology for mass production of high-performance lenses for ultra-mega-pixel shooting. The company feels this valuable new lens line could create a fundamental change in digital film production, and provide a new solution for cinematographers.</p>
<ul>
<li>Unbeatable value – the highest optical performance in its class and outstanding compact design</li>
<li>Wide range of lenses for professional use</li>
<li>Optimized for the latest digital moviemaking technology</li>
</ul>
<p>For the first phase, SIGMA will release two zoom lenses in Japan and the USA for EF and E mount camera systems. Furthermore, another zoom lens and five prime lenses will be released to the market in sequence from 2017 onward. SIGMA plans to develop additional zoom and prime lenses as well as add support for PL mount camera systems. The latest release information will be sequentially updated on its official website.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>High Speed Zoom Line</strong>

High Speed Zoom Line offers the constant aperture of T2 throughout the zoom range, and the optical performance is ready for high-resolution shooting such as 6K – 8K. Furthermore, while offering the highest image quality in its class, the High Speed Zoom Line has a compact construction and offers amazing value.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_1.jpeg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-26735" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_1.jpeg" alt="specs_1" width="590" height="442" /></a></p>
<p><strong>FF Zoom Line </strong>

FF Zoom Line is compatible with a full-frame image circle, and the optical performance is ready for high-resolution shooting such as 6K – 8K. It provides a rare option for cinematographers since very few lenses can cater to the requirements of the latest digital cinema cameras’ image sensor, which is larger than Super 35, and expand the range of compatible cameras. This is the cinema zoom lens offering the highest image quality and compact design. This lens is not available in PL mount.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_2.jpeg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-26736" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_2.jpeg" alt="specs_2" width="590" height="442" /></a>

<strong>FF High Speed Prime Line

</strong>The lineup ranges from 20mm to 85mm, and all five lenses are T1.5. They are compatible with full-frame sensors and, while being more compact, can offer superior resolution than other high-end prime sets do. With the five prime lenses from FF High Speed Prime Line, there is no need to change the lighting to shoot a variety of cuts. These lenses bring a consistent level of light to the production and offer greater consistency with regards to the film’s look and color/contrast before it enters post-production.

Each CINE lens model is weatherproof and has luminous paint markings to aid in changing and operating the lens in the dark. It touts a long focus rotation of 180 degrees and is guided by cams for smooth operation and accuracy. The CINE lens design features standardized essentials such as an 82mm front for ND filters* and a 95mm front diameter for matte box use and standard gear positions for accessories like follow focus. They also include a manual linear iris control and electronic mounts that provide vital camera metadata. Each lens is manufactured and inspected in the Sigma factory located in Aizu, Japan.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_3.jpeg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-26739" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specs_3.jpeg" alt="specs_3" width="590" height="442" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Availability/Pricing</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Availability: toward the end of 2016 (in Japan and USA in the first phase)</li>
<li>Pricing: TBD</li>
<li>Mounts: Initially Canon-EF and Sony-E to be followed later by PL**</li>
<li>*20mm T1.5 FF doesn’t accept filters.</li>
<li>**24-35mm T2.2 FF is not available in PL mount. The appearance and specifications are subject to change without notice.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 7, 2016)

I think each of these has a corresponding Art lens, except for one... Good sign of things to come shortly?


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 7, 2016)

Considering how well that 18-35mm f/1.8 sells amongst video folk, these lenses do look like promising offering for them.


----------



## JesseKorgemaa (Sep 7, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> I think each of these has a corresponding Art lens, except for one... Good sign of things to come shortly?



That was my first thought too!
Hopefully an 85Art is on its way, even though I'm not necessarily in the market for one.


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 7, 2016)

just looking at the table. Is that 86mm filter size specified for that 85mm T1.5 FF lens? I cannot see it clearly....


JesseKorgemaa said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think each of these has a corresponding Art lens, except for one... Good sign of things to come shortly?
> ...


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 7, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> just looking at the table. Is that 86mm filter size specified for that 85mm T1.5 FF lens? I cannot see it clearly....



It looks like it, yes. Interesting observation... all the other cine lenses appear to be 82mm; I wonder if the 85 Art will be 82mm (the 24 and 50 are 77mm; 35 is 67mm)


----------



## drs (Sep 7, 2016)

I can't wait. I hope we can pre-order soon. 

I use the 24; 35; 50 Art here on my Red Epic Dragon, and pulling focus is not fun -- wide open ;o)

If they do a FF 24-70 T2.0 I would be in even more excited (yes it might be a ~T3.0)


----------

